
LoRa World Record Broken: 832km/517mi using 25mW - htdvisser
https://www.thethingsnetwork.org/article/lorawan-world-record-broken-twice-in-single-experiment-1
======
htdvisser
Discussions from the previous times the record was broken:

July 2019:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20562684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20562684)

September 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15201692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15201692)

